# 53K Miles - All 4 cylinders misfiring



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Rscrowell7 said:


> Yesterday upon starting my 2011 Cruze LS with 53K miles I was surprised to see my dashboard lit up. Among the issues, flashing check engine light, and service Stabiltrak. In addition, while still idling my RPM's bounced from about 300 to 1500, nearly stalling out. After about a minute all of the lights went out and I returned to a normal idle.


If you've not done it already, the first thing I'd do is have them replace that battery ground strap. It can cause a whole multitude of electrical gremlins. When that many things light up all at once - that sounds more like an electrical malfunction. Most of those indications are probably lies. I mean misfire = Sabilitrak problem? Not likely.

As for the plugs - it probably wouldn't hurt to change them and go from there. Maybe they just look gunked up from the computer being all confused.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

You can get poor quality fuel from even top tier stations, so I would not rule out gas related deposits. Fuel additives though they do help are not as good as sticking with one brand known for higher detergent levels. Shell, BP and Chevron are all great high detergent brands(also top tier), for me BP is the most common station in the area so that's what I use. 

BTW GM has updated the maintenance schedule yearly on the cruze, the most current 2015 manual the plugs have a recommended replacement of 60K.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

$130 for spark plug replacement?!?!?!? thats just plain crazy.

if its all 4 misfiring all at once, i would check the coil, and backwards from there to the battery. there is no way all 4 spark plugs would go bad all at once without warning. i bet it was a ground issue, or the plug coming out or something.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

neirfin said:


> $130 for spark plug replacement?!?!?!? thats just plain crazy.


Plugs probably list for $10-15 a piece + the labor to install them.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

You should have a look at the throttle body and see how junked up that is as well.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

Rscrowell7 said:


> flashing check engine light, and service Stabiltrak. In addition, while still idling my RPM's bounced from about 300 to 1500, nearly stalling out. After about a minute all of the lights went out and I returned to a normal idle.


i had this exact thing happen once, but never knew what caused it. it happened while i was driving, tho. it never happened again. i just cleared the codes and tightened down everything i could think of, and replaced the plugs. prolly $30 at the auto parts store and 2 bolts to remove the pack, and made sure those little springs inside werent caught up on the rubber. so easy to save $100 ccasion14:


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

Are the plugs double platinum? Just curious cause I own a 2013 cruze. They are on my 2003 S-10 and I replaced those at 96k and they still looked good.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BU54 said:


> Are the plugs double platinum? Just curious cause I own a 2013 cruze. They are on my 2003 S-10 and I replaced those at 96k and they still looked good.


Iridium


----------



## Rscrowell7 (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks guys I will check out your recommendations and see what I can find. The SA thought it might have all come to a head due to the cold weather (8 degrees F).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Replace them with NGK BRK8IEX plugs gapped to 0.028". You're due for a spark plug replacement anyway. Also, since you get get fouled plugs through either bad gas or an electrical problem have your dealership replace the ground cable on your battery (GM Special Warranty extension). While you're at it, download the 2015 owners manual and take a look at the severe service schedule. It seems to be the best one for properly identifying the routine maintenance schedule for the 2011-2015 Cruze. You may need to do other services such as brakes fluid and transmission fluid (both automatic and manual). The Cruze was marketed as a low maintenance car but the reality is that while low, it's not nearly as low maintenance as GM's marketing department was pushing for. 

We have a DIY here about how to regap yoru spark plugs - you can use it for changing them as well.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I might use the BKR6EIX or BKR7EIX in the 1.8. Especially if they are already fouled with carbon - the stock heat range for 2011 was a 6 (hotter plug) and i don't know how they run with the 8s (colder). I suspect it would foul a cold plug easier than a 1.4 turbo.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I might use the BKR6EIX or BKR7EIX in the 1.8. Especially if they are already fouled with carbon - the stock heat range for 2011 was a 6 (hotter plug) and i don't know how they run with the 8s (colder). I suspect it would foul a cold plug easier than a 1.4 turbo.


Good point. Or OP could just go with BRK7E coppers and they would simply wear out before they could foul.


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Iridium


Better than platinum?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BU54 said:


> Better than platinum?


Much. The only good thing about platinum is it lasts a long time. It generates a much weaker spark than nickel or iridium and transfers heat poorly.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BU54 said:


> Better than platinum?


Stay away from platinum in the new Ecotec engines.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

A misfire will turn on the "service stabilitrak" message, so don't worry about that until it turns on alone.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

JerTM said:


> A misfire will turn on the "service stabilitrak" message


:question:


----------



## BU54 (Nov 24, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Much. The only good thing about platinum is it lasts a long time. It generates a much weaker spark than nickel or iridium and transfers heat poorly.


Without getting the book out how long do the iridium plugs last? I'm used to my S-10 with platinum lasting 100k, and that's sweet because the plugs are a beach to change especially the #3 plug.



obermd said:


> Stay away from platinum in the new Ecotec engines.


I have the 2013 1.4LT that's not considered and eco-tech is it?
Excuse me but I'm not used to all these yuppy "hybrid" vehicles these days. I'm an old school guy and love it. I grew up with the good old carburated muscle car engines that one could actually work on instead of all this computer/sensor crap these days.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

BU54 said:


> Without getting the book out how long do the iridium plugs last? I'm used to my S-10 with platinum lasting 100k, and that's sweet because the plugs are a beach to change especially the #3 plug.
> 
> 
> I have the 2013 1.4LT that's not considered and eco-tech is it?
> Excuse me but I'm not used to all these yuppy "hybrid" vehicles these days. I'm an old school guy and love it. I grew up with the good old carburated muscle car engines that one could actually work on instead of all this computer/sensor crap these days.



Every application is different, as mentioned before GM had said 100,000 miles service interval for the plugs in this car in 2011-2012, but in 2013 reduced that to 60,000 miles. 

Yes the 1.4T is an ecotec, take a look under the hood clearly says ecotec on the top of the engine. It is a different family of engines than the 2.0-2.5L ecotecs, but its still an ecotec.


----------

